# Database Errors



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

When opening some threads I'm getting a vbulletin database error. Looks like some table corruption somewhere perhaps.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

There was a problem caused by an update program. Its log files filled the same partition where the forum data base resides. 
The problem is solved now.


----------

